# What am I doing wrong here?



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

So I'm just getting used to using an inverted blower, this isn't my blower and it's too small but this is still too slow. My new blower will be 20" wider than this one but I still think there's something wrong with my technique and I should be under 2 minutes. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Nick your actual travel speed when blowing seems a bit slow we move a little quicker on the drives also how wide is your blower ? Seems like a lot of passes


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2085582 said:


> So I'm just getting used to using an inverted blower, this isn't my blower and it's too small but this is still too slow. My new blower will be 20" wider than this one but I still think there's something wrong with my technique and I should be under 2 minutes. Any ideas would be appreciated.


A 92" blower will definitely speed you up, as long the tractor has the weight and power to handle it. The 2 cars parked on eitherside of the driveway are hurting your speed too. If they weren't there, you could stop one the blower gets past the curb. That way the spoils that didn't get blown away are lined up for easy removal. On my drives, i quite often find that as i get to the road and need to slow down, i put the tractor in neutral, but keep the PTO speed up to help clear that last bit at the end of the drive. My "larger" 3 stall drives are about 38' wide, 50' long and narrow to 20' at the road. With my New Holland TL100A Deluxe i am around 2 minutes. If it's deeper than 8" it takes just about 15-30 seconds more. Two stall garage drives are around a minute and 20 seconds.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Never used one,so if it's a stupid question, gimme a pass. Is there a reason why you don't make a pass going forward towards the garage instead of only doing passes in reverse?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

dycproperties;2085601 said:


> Hi Nick your actual travel speed when blowing seems a bit slow we move a little quicker on the drives also how wide is your blower ? Seems like a lot of passes


My blower that ordered is a pronovost 74". This blower in the video is only a 54". I agree I normally drive faster but it's not that long of a driveway and there where cars on both sides. It was also very icy so I didn't want to slide into the garage.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

54" is a small blower. 74" will help obviously. ...what PTO HP do you have?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I also have never used one, so this might also be a dumb question... that snow looked extremely light so can you just drag all that to the road then blow that one pass? More or less use the blower as a plow then use it as a blower at the bottom??


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

excav8ter;2085608 said:


> 54" is a small blower. 74" will help obviously. ...what PTO HP do you have?


37 pto 46 engine.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2085611 said:


> 37 pto 46 engine.


Ok. I used a 50 HP PTO tractor once. It was a nice rig, but 100 HP spoiled me.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Philbilly2;2085610 said:


> I also have never used one, so this might also be a dumb question... that snow looked extremely light so can you just drag all that to the road then blow that one pass? More or less use the blower as a plow then use it as a blower at the bottom??


Very true and I have done that before its just more of a pain blowing it off the road than it is in the driveway. I've found I hate blowing off the road with an inverted because most of the time you're getting farther and farther away from where you want to blow it.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

excav8ter;2085615 said:


> Ok. I used a 50 HP PTO tractor once. It was a nice rig, but 100 HP spoiled me.


Ya definetly nice at times but not much fun driving through town.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Philbilly2;2085610 said:


> I also have never used one, so this might also be a dumb question... that snow looked extremely light so can you just drag all that to the road then blow that one pass? More or less use the blower as a plow then use it as a blower at the bottom??


The inverted blower wont be able to "drag" much snow, especially when it gets deeper, without the snow spilling out the sides of the blower, which will require many passes to clean up. With practice and some technique, there is minimal snow left at the end of a pass. For us it's not a problem because part of our service includes clearing in front of the mailbox and making one pass in front of the driveway to minimize the amount of snow that can be pushed back into the drive when the municipal plows go by.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Besides the limitations of the width of the blower you're loosing time cleaning up the street. Each time you pullout to the street you went further away from the curb (red dash lines) which added additional passes/time.
Pulling out a couple feet from the curb (green dash line) requires less clean up passes and also limited the likely hood of a passing vehicle to run it over and spread the snow out even further.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe need some snow to blow,?


----------



## bdbwtie1 (Jan 17, 2009)

1. Bigger Blower!!
2. Try to always have your pto, chute direction ready to go when backing in. The first pass you sat for a while getting situated. 
3. As others stated line all you pulls up so you only have to make one cleanup pass.
4. Recommendation. Keep your chute deflector down. Projectiles fly a long ways out of these(ask me how I know) . Most of your runs your deflector is pointed up which would send anything hard and heavy flying towards that expensive house. Not to mention the new vehicle that is getting covered in snow. 

just my .02


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Still wondering why ya can't make a pass going forward?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Sawboy;2085731 said:


> Still wondering why ya can't make a pass going forward?


Sorry forgot to reply. It would take 10x as long if you did that. How are you supposed to get close to the garage that way? It's so easy to drive out to the road it would take 3x as long to turn around. On a super long laneway I agree but not in your average driveway.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Huh? In your video, when you're coming back to the garage, why can't you have the broom down? That way your blowing snow out when you back to the street, and again as your driving uo to time door. No turning around......you're already driving to the garage.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Sawboy;2085746 said:


> Huh? In your video, when you're coming back to the garage, why can't you have the broom down? That way your blowing snow out when you back to the street, and again as your driving uo to time door. No turning around......you're already driving to the garage.


What? This isn't a pxpl who the heck am I supposed to blow snow in two different direction?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

From the :28-:53 second mark your are traveling away from the garage door with the broom down throwing snow.

From the :58-1:03 mark you drive back towards the door with the broom up, not throwing snow. Is there a reason you can't you have the broom down as you come back to the garage door?


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

It's not a broom; it's an auger enclosed on both sides and the rear. If it was on the ground going in reverse, it would just act as a plow towards the house.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Sawboy;2085753 said:


> From the :28-:53 second mark your are traveling away from the garage door with the broom down throwing snow.
> 
> From the :58-1:03 mark you drive back towards the door with the broom up, not throwing snow. Is there a reason you can't you have the broom down as you come back to the garage door?


Yes because it doesn't blow snow in two directions. It's a inverted snowblower meaning it only blows driving forwards.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Landcare - Mont;2085758 said:


> It's not a broom; it's an auger enclosed on both sides and the rear. If it was on the ground going in reverse, it would just act as a plow towards the house.





NickSnow&Mow;2085762 said:


> Yes because it doesn't blow snow in two directions. It's a inverted snowblower meaning it only blows driving forwards.


Aha! See, like I said, never used one so I had no clue. Thanks for the lesson fellas. Thumbs Up


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I would turn your shute and blow the snow onto the lawn of the property your clearing, blowing it next door could really piss someone off, unless your clearing that one as well. But some people like to complain whenever they are given the chance.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME;2085771 said:


> I would turn your shute and blow the snow onto the lawn of the property your clearing, blowing it next door could really piss someone off, unless your clearing that one as well. But some people like to complain whenever they are given the chance.


Yeah I agree with that but those people are cool and I occasionally do theirs. They could care less. Not totally sure why it turned out like that but it did, I think I was trying to avoid blowing snow on the car on that side instead of the other one for some reason haha.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Sawboy;2085766 said:


> Aha! See, like I said, never used one so I had no clue. Thanks for the lesson fellas. Thumbs Up


No problem, I just think we were getting a bit confused. If it was a broom you would be totally right.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Landcare - Mont;2085758 said:


> It's not a broom; it's an auger enclosed on both sides and the rear. If it was on the ground going in reverse, it would just act as a plow towards the house.


I have seen inverted blowers that blow both pulling AND pushing.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sawboy;2085766 said:


> Aha! See, like I said, never used one so I had no clue. Thanks for the lesson fellas. Thumbs Up


If he could blow snow backing in when he got to the garage he would leave a pile just like he does in the street but now its in front of the garage. If he had the blower that works both ways he would have to wait for it to transform into a pulling blower to clean the pile at the garage door. then he is sitting in the lane that he just cleared so he has to jockey the tractor over to the unplowed snow.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Im in MA we just had 1" of snow and 2" of sleet then 1/4" of rain on top It was some of the heaviest snow Ive ever pushed, How well will an inverted blower work on that stuff?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

theplowmeister;2085851 said:


> Im in MA we just had 1" of snow and 2" of sleet then 1/4" of rain on top It was some of the heaviest snow Ive ever pushed, How well will an inverted blower work on that stuff?


We had the same kind of deal. Kinda sucked but still beats a truck and plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

excav8ter;2085615 said:


> Ok. I used a 50 HP PTO tractor once. It was a nice rig, but 100 HP spoiled me.


After that last crap we had, I'll never use less than a 100 HP tractor for a 92" blower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sawboy;2085766 said:


> Aha! See, like I said, never used one so I had no clue. Thanks for the lesson fellas. Thumbs Up


LOL, I was trying to figure out what video you were watching.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister;2085851 said:


> Im in MA we just had 1" of snow and 2" of sleet then 1/4" of rain on top It was some of the heaviest snow Ive ever pushed, How well will an inverted blower work on that stuff?


Far better than a Jeep.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2085631 said:


> Besides the limitations of the width of the blower you're loosing time cleaning up the street. Each time you pullout to the street you went further away from the curb (red dash lines) which added additional passes/time.
> Pulling out a couple feet from the curb (green dash line) requires less clean up passes and also limited the likely hood of a passing vehicle to run it over and spread the snow out even further.


You were really bored yesterday, weren't you?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF;2085631 said:


> Besides the limitations of the width of the blower you're loosing time cleaning up the street. Each time you pullout to the street you went further away from the curb (red dash lines) which added additional passes/time.
> Pulling out a couple feet from the curb (green dash line) requires less clean up passes and also limited the likely hood of a passing vehicle to run it over and spread the snow out even further.


I agree, End your pass at the gutter. Meaning face of curb, Take one pass at curb line and on to the next. I don't understand why he was not blowing when cleaning the road.

Never used one just going by rule of thumb.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2085965 said:


> After that last crap we had, I'll never use less than a 100 HP tractor for a 92" blower.


I was wondering was that stuff as hard to blow as it was to push.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Does it not suck driving such a big tractor around town? Is think it would be really nice to have the power at times but what about when traffics busy and There's cars all around you? Doesn't sound like fun to me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2085969 said:


> You were really bored yesterday, weren't you?


A little....... it's been aboot 5 days since it last snowed and been too cold to do much outside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2086095 said:


> I was wondering was that stuff as hard to blow as it was to push.


Driveways were easy, stuff actually blew very nicely. At least I thought so, but that was my first time doing more than my driveway.

Private drives sucked, very slow going and had to keep a close eye on the RPMs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;2086096 said:


> Does it not suck driving such a big tractor around town? Is think it would be really nice to have the power at times but what about when traffics busy and There's cars all around you? Doesn't sound like fun to me.


Big? They're smaller than a plow truck.

If they're too stupid to pass me when traffic is clear, it isn't my problem.

Funny thing is, I passed 2 people Tuesday morning and the 5101's top speed is 23.3 mph.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2086123 said:


> Big? They're smaller than a plow truck.
> 
> If they're too stupid to pass me when traffic is clear, it isn't my problem.
> 
> Funny thing is, I passed 2 people Tuesday morning and the 5101's top speed is 23.3 mph.


5101e? Oh ok that's not that big but I have seen videos of guys using 6125rs which just seem way to big in these driveways. How well does the power reverser work in Driveways?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NickSnow&Mow;2086145 said:


> 5101e? Oh ok that's not that big but I have seen videos of guys using 6125rs which just seem way to big in these driveways. How well does the power reverser work in Driveways?


A power reverser works as good or better then hydrostatic. A 6125r is nothing to drive around in traffic. Plus once you drive a 6000 series you'll never want to road your 3000 series again. 3000 series are sketchy on the road compared to bigger tractors. The short wheel base if very rough and the slow road speed screws with traffic flow more.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think you worry too much for your first time out with a smaller blower than what you'll be using. Under 5 minutes probably beat any of the home owners on the street...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

With the bigger tractor I would think you get a little more respect on the road.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JD Dave;2086176 said:


> A power reverser works as good or better then hydrostatic. A 6125r is nothing to drive around in traffic. Plus once you drive a 6000 series you'll never want to road your 3000 series again. 3000 series are sketchy on the road compared to bigger tractors. The short wheel base if very rough and the slow road speed screws with traffic flow more.


Yeah true they don't have the nicest ride. Do you really think a 6 has its place in residential? I would think A 5 is more than enough tractor. Equal or better doing what? I've only used one once but changing gears in tight areas doesn't sound too fun to me. And I have driven a 6125r and thought it was way too big. I know it's nice on the highway but not on a one way street with cars in the way.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2086183 said:


> With the bigger tractor I would think you get a little more respect on the road.


Not on this planet......


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

NickSnow&Mow;2086205 said:


> Yeah true they don't have the nicest ride.


Does your 3046 have the air ride seat? Mine isn't too bad driving on the road.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow;2086205 said:


> Yeah true they don't have the nicest ride. Do you really think a 6 has its place in residential? I would think A 5 is more than enough tractor. Equal or better doing what? I've only used one once but changing gears in tight areas doesn't sound too fun to me. And I have driven a 6125r and thought it was way too big. I know it's nice on the highway but not on a one way street with cars in the way.


Last year I nearly started to go the tractor/blower route, the problem was the blower I was after was not going to be available on time. It was a Normand N102-310INV. The tractor was already lined up through my Deere dealer, it was a low hour lease returned machine 7130 with a 6 cylinder engine, triple remotes and a 740 Loader. I was given a pretty good deal on the tractor, it had been through the shop ready to go, but with no blower on time I decided to pass on the 7130. I have the 6105D & H310 with N92INV this season but do I ever regret not taking the 7130.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

dlcs;2086243 said:


> Does your 3046 have the air ride seat? Mine isn't too bad driving on the road.


Mine has the deluxe can so yes it does.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME;2086284 said:


> Last year I nearly started to go the tractor/blower route, the problem was the blower I was after was not going to be available on time. It was a Normand N102-310INV. The tractor was already lined up through my Deere dealer, it was a low hour lease returned machine 7130 with a 6 cylinder engine, triple remotes and a 740 Loader. I was given a pretty good deal on the tractor, it had been through the shop ready to go, but with no blower on time I decided to pass on the 7130. I have the 6105D & H310 with N92INV this season but do I ever regret not taking the 7130.


Whys that? Those things are massive that would be my last choice of driveway machine.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2086314 said:


> Whys that? Those things are massive that would be my last choice of driveway machine.


Everything has its place. Bigger machine bigger blower faster times. Time = money.

I'm looking into a 5 series just to have around the house. We don't get enough snow to justify a blowing service, but it would be nice. Maybe I'll try selling it next year


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2085967 said:


> Far better than a Jeep.


Thanks that was helpful.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow;2086314 said:


> Whys that? Those things are massive that would be my last choice of driveway machine.


You need to get out more. Now lets take a look at the video you posted, how long did it take your little tractor to do that 1 driveway with that little amount of snow.

Alright, take a look at the big Massey in this youtube video, how long is it taking him to do one drive.






Now is a 7130 a massive machine? LOL, no, a Cat 993K or a 785 haul truck are massive machines. But for me, I'm very use to being around very large equipment, and as I've mentioned in other threads, I have used a Cat 972H loader in a city driveway but at the same time I have thousands of operating hours put in.

Now if I had purchased the 7130, I would not have hired someone to operate it like I had with the 6105D. I would've ran the 7130 myself and let someone else run the trucks. The reason why I liked the N102 blower is because I had a few straight narrow drives already that I could've cleared in one single pass with that blower.

I was looking at a Kubota M135X this fall at a Kubota dealer, it was parked beside a new M110GX, I was surprised that the M110GX was taller than the M135X.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME;2086360 said:


> You need to get out more. Now lets take a look at the video you posted, how long did it take your little tractor to do that 1 driveway with that little amount of snow.
> 
> Alright, take a look at the big Massey in this youtube video, how long is it taking him to do one drive.
> 
> ...


I need to get out more? Huh I've been moving snow most of the day so not too sure what you're saying. I probably averaged 2 1/2 minutes a driveway today with a 54" blower. My new blower will have 20" more than that so I'll be around 1:30 per driveway. I'm not disagreeing that it might be a little faster but it also costs 3-4x as much. Can it do 3-4 times as many driveways? Not a chance. I'm sure you do have lots of operating experience but if a piece of equipments too big it's too big. Not saying they don't have there place but if you think you need more than a 6000 series for your average double driveway you're crazy. I was doing some driveways today and thinking how the heck do these guys get under branches or in tight spaces? Even JD Dave couldn't get a 7 in a lot of places.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;2086373 said:


> I need to get out more? Huh I've been moving snow most of the day so not too sure what you're saying. I probably averaged 2 1/2 minutes a driveway today with a 54" blower. My new blower will have 20" more than that so I'll be around 1:30 per driveway. I'm not disagreeing that it might be a little faster but it also costs 3-4x as much. Can it do 3-4 times as many driveways? Not a chance.


It means you're a kid and you should listen more than you talk.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Not as big as the Massey, but for a medium size tractor it does good and the clean up pass was nicely done.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

BUFF;2086376 said:


> Not as big as the Massey, but for a medium size tractor it does good and the clean up pass was nicely done.


See that is a nice sized tractor for residential. That's a fair point Mark but I know there are people on here that will agree with me that bigger isn't always better in every application.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be to hard on yourself Nick. When I'm out working I'm always looking for a new better way to save me time. Spreading salt or plowing I'm always thinking of ways to save time. Sometimes quicker can get you into trouble also. Take your time for now and the speed will come before you know it.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

I ll have to shoot some video of ours--we turn out the drive and clean the excess with each pass and grab the last little bit on the final turn--all one smooth motion--typically I setup to get the mailbox on the in pass, though that depends driveway to driveway. I have 4, 5, and 6 series JD. The 6 rides the best around town but really isn't our first choice for driveways--those shown in the videos Nick it would own the 3046...like 30 to 45 seconds but I could do that with the 5410 as well. The 6 runs into trouble in our wooded neighborhoods--dang cab bumps into everything and dang that glass is expensive. The 4 we assumed would be best on the small stuff but it's not as effective as the 5 or 6. It is however not outclassed on standard drives like you show and would perform similarly to both the 5 or 6 until the snow got over 8 ish inches.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2086413 said:


> I ll have to shoot some video of ours--we turn out the drive and clean the excess with each pass and grab the last little bit on the final turn--all one smooth motion--typically I setup to get the mailbox on the in pass, though that depends driveway to driveway. I have 4, 5, and 6 series JD. The 6 rides the best around town but really isn't our first choice for driveways--those shown in the videos Nick it would own the 3046...like 30 to 45 seconds but I could do that with the 5410 as well. The 6 runs into trouble in our wooded neighborhoods--dang cab bumps into everything and dang that glass is expensive. The 4 we assumed would be best on the small stuff but it's not as effective as the 5 or 6. It is however not outclassed on standard drives like you show and would perform similarly to both the 5 or 6 until the snow got over 8 ish inches.


Yes that would make sense that the bigger tractors would do better in big snow. Thanks Dave I think I've been getting better at it today, I bet I cut my time in half. I think it's mostly this blower. It adds a minimum of 2-3 passes a driveway which is huge. I'll get another video of me doing the same driveway tomorrow but my guess is under 3 minutes. Aaron I'm sure the 6 would run into problems around trees. It's sounds stupid but I have enough problems with branches with a 3r lol. I have no doubt that a big powerful tractor will beat anything for I driveway time but for the added cost, more fuel, less maneuverability, and in some cases a manual transmission are you really that much farther ahead? Im not convinced. I absolutely love the 6125rs and I think they would be a dream setup with a snow wing or metal pless but 150k vs 50k for a machine that can do 1.5x more driveways I'm not so sure.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

End all the pulls in a straight line with each other so that little bit of dust it won't grab makes a nice little burm running the width of the drive way. On the last pass turn fast when you come out to the end of the drive and drive right over top of that little burm to make a clean up pass all at once. I don't know if that makes since or not. 

Carefull blowing over cars. Bad things can happen. If I have a car in the way I will feed it back into the blower until I'm by. 
Carefull of mailboxes, the snow will destroy them, lights, bushes also will get destroyed if you hit them with the snow.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^this costs you an entire extra pass--wasted motion, lost time, less driveways


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

No it doesn't, how? I end in the street at the same place and on my last pass I'm turning to go down the street to the next drive anyways and I clean all the " ending piles" in one pass


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

If the pulls down the drive are the vertical passes one straight horizontal pass in the street as your leaving cleans the ends of all the vertical passes.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

I d have to see it in a video--I m intrigued though it doesn't seem as fluid. What I want to hear is what is everyone's strategy for driveways with perpendicular turn around parking spots


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

If I had to do it again I think I would want a set up like this....

http://m.tractorhouse.com/ListingDetail/Index?industryName=TRACTOR&listingId=9839731&categoryId=1110


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I would step each end pull slightly getting closer to the drive as you finish. Then on the last pull you turn out in one motion and pick up everything. You just need to think about what direction your next drive so your not turning around all the time.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow;2086373 said:


> I need to get out more? Huh I've been moving snow most of the day so not too sure what you're saying.


LOL. I'm just teasing with ya Nick. 

At the end of the day it's just a job, that's all it is. Your young yet, don't let it get to you or any of us on here get to you. No matter how much faster you are, how much more money you make, in the end you don't take it with you. More people need to realize this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't think I would go with anything larger than a 5 Series tractor for my drives. We actually have 1 drive that a 6 won't fit in. It has an arch that leads to the garage and we can just fit under it with ours.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

5 series or 6 would be sweet for snow work but in the summer I wouldn't have a use for them. I can use a 3r series in summer and winter.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

@Mooks

John Deere corporate came and visited me and asked for a wishlist--they are a little slow to the party thinking of ag stuff as commercial snow removal equipment

I told them this--5 series with power quad 24 x 24 or hydro and more road speed


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JD Dave;2086176 said:


> A power reverser works as good or better then hydrostatic.QUOTE]
> 
> I'm "somewhat" familiar with ag tractors...while I don't own one, I've operated several over the yrs, of different sizes, and with both above mentioned drive options. Never have I ran one for snow work though, and I've always though a hydrostatic would be the quickest/easiest way to run a driveway route, with all the quick "back & forth
> movements"..?...So Dave, why do you say the above statement? And do they even offer Hydrostatic in 5series or bigger JD's?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Im curious about why the power reverser too? Theres nothing better for forward/reverse than hydraustatic as far as I know so is it just tougher or what? Thanks for the tips guys I think its a bit better this time even though I stiil screwed up on the clean up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SDLandscapes VT;2086728 said:


> @Mooks
> 
> John Deere corporate came and visited me and asked for a wishlist--they are a little slow to the party thinking of ag stuff as commercial snow removal equipment
> 
> I told them this--5 series with power quad 24 x 24 or hydro and more road speed


Rear and side window defrost.....intermittent wipers too.

But I agree with your suggestions.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

NickSnow&Mow;2086373 said:


> I need to get out more? Huh I've been moving snow most of the day so not too sure what you're saying. I probably averaged 2 1/2 minutes a driveway today with a 54" blower. My new blower will have 20" more than that so I'll be around 1:30 per driveway. I'm not disagreeing that it might be a little faster but it also costs 3-4x as much. Can it do 3-4 times as many driveways? Not a chance. I'm sure you do have lots of operating experience but if a piece of equipments too big it's too big. Not saying they don't have there place but if you think you need more than a 6000 series for your average double driveway you're crazy. I was doing some driveways today and thinking how the heck do these guys get under branches or in tight spaces? Even JD Dave couldn't get a 7 in a lot of places.


When is your blower coming in? Having the wider blower will be a huge improvement in your time per driveway. I am surprised that you can't find a 74" blower somewhere.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

^^he wanted it in green to match his JD---special order. red was in stock ready to go........


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2088111 said:


> ^^he wanted it in green to match his JD---special order. red was in stock ready to go........


Shhhh that was supposed to be our secret.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

SDLandscapes VT;2088111 said:


> ^^he wanted it in green to match his JD---special order. red was in stock ready to go........


Got ya. I like the red and it works with any brand of tractor, a JD green on a Kubota or New Holland would look odd


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

snopushin ford;2088155 said:


> Got ya. I like the red and it works with any brand of tractor, a JD green on a Kubota or New Holland would look odd


Well it's a good thing we only use one colour of tractor at Nick Snow & Mow.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

NickSnow&Mow;2088159 said:


> Well it's a good thing we only use one colour of tractor at Nick Snow & Mow.


Ha I would use any major tractor brand if the price is right. Weather its Deere, Kubota, New Holland, or Massey they are all good and will make money, its like comparing Ford, Gm, or Dodge.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

snopushin ford;2088167 said:


> Ha I would use any major tractor brand if the price is right. Weather its Deere, Kubota, New Holland, or Massey they are all good and will make money, its like comparing Ford, Gm, or Dodge.


Exactly my friend.

And that's the point I'd like to make, myself personally I move snow to make money not make payments. I'm not a rich guy (although I'm working on it), so I have to be creative.

Now if your patient enough, check classifieds, online dealer listings, watch equipment yards and often times you need to be in the right place at the right time. You will find very good deals on like new, low hour equipment.

I'm gonna touch on the John Deere 7130 that I nearly purchased to help Nick understand why I considered such a large tractor.

The tractor had just came in, and again I just was lucky to be in the right place at the right time. This was in late August of 2014, the tractor was a leased return 2008 John Deere 7130 non premium, hours on it was just over 2500, it had a 740 self leveling loader, 16/16 speed transmission with power reverser, engine was a 6 cyl, tractor also had triple hydraulic remotes, the machine had good rubber and was in very good condition. The asking price was $60,000 Canadian, my name was first on the list for the machine, the sales man (very honest guy) who has dealt with my family's farm for 35 years told me that he had great interest in the tractor and as soon as I passed on it, it was sold quickly to the second buyer behind me.

Here is a tractor listed online identical to the one I could've had, except it has a lot more hours, and is not even close as nice to the one I could've had. Also notice the price on it as well but this one is a premium model so that also adds to the price.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=10064859

Before I purchased my 2014 6105D with new H310 loader, I priced a new 5100E with 24/12 transmission & H240 loader, cost was $89,000 Canadian. I saved 19k by buying the one year old 6D with new loader vs the new 5E tractor. After all, snow is what it will be used for. But I only have one year warranty left on the 6D but it does have the 24/12 transmission and not the 9F/9R.

Now I did miss out on a 2014 5100E at a Deere dealer, had no loader or front weights, I don't remember the transmission it had but the hours on it was 140, asking price was $52,000 Canadian. Would've been a great resi starter tractor IMO.

I also missed out on a 2012 Kubota M110GX with self leveling Alo loader and less than 300 hours. Tractor was leased and had 7 months remaining with a buy it option of $35,000 Canadian, tractor was a hobby tractor and the gentleman that had it was on his death bed and needed it gone.

Now Nick, the 7130 was going to be used to help with both commercial and residential use, I wanted to use the one machine on both for the time being until I had enough blower worked lined up in residential to justify using one machine only which takes time to build up as you have learned yourself.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME;2088216 said:


> Exactly my friend.
> 
> And that's the point I'd like to make, myself personally I move snow to make money not make payments. I'm not a rich guy (although I'm working on it), so I have to be creative.
> 
> ...


Ah that makes more sense if you're doing commercial also. Do you have a plow on it? Yours is pretty nice I think you will like it. 2500 hours may not be a lot but it's something. Personally I'd rather have a 6125r with the good transmission than a 7 with a power reverser. You should put a metal pless on the front.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

@Nick

6125r here with loader is ~$125K before programs you can get a 6125M with the nice transmission for less......it's like the green blower


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2088284 said:


> @Nick
> 
> 6125r here with loader is ~$125K before programs you can get a 6125M with the nice transmission for less......it's like the green blower


Why would you get a 6 with a loader? Yes it's like the green blower, a necessity. Haha just joking but you can't get an ivy with a cab can you? The only thing I hate about the m is the style of the cab.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow;2088241 said:


> Ah that makes more sense if you're doing commercial also. Do you have a plow on it? Yours is pretty nice I think you will like it. 2500 hours may not be a lot but it's something. Personally I'd rather have a 6125r with the good transmission than a 7 with a power reverser. You should put a metal pless on the front.


I didn't purchase the 7130, just the 6105D. I had the loader on it the first couple of storms, then took it off for a couple but since then I've put it back on.

Now 2500 hours is nothing to be concerned about. My 6105D has under 500 hours now.

I will say, around here there are a few compact tractors running around with blowers but none of them have a tight route. I know one guy that has a Kioti with front loader and rear blower, maybe a 40 to 45 hp tractor, he does driveways only with it and honestly I have most of his neighbors and I plow them out with a truck.

This was my first season marketing the tractor blower for residential, I advertised online & used Door hangers, purchased driveway markers from Neige's friend but so far very very little interest and we had 5 events in December, but yet I have had lots of truck work coming in. I will say that in the 15 years I've been moving snow, I've never lost a driveway to a snowblower, But I have gained properties that had someone with a snowblower.


----------

